# Everite Automatic 21 Jewels. Can someone help me identify and age this



## TOTALSEIKO (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello. This is my Great grandfathers watch. Ive been trying to age it. I removed the movement from the frame and it had 2 engravings on 'XI' 'XII'. Any help would be greatly appreciated



http://imgur.com/6GM8Gmh


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I would say 1960s, but if it is hallmarked then that would give an accurate date.

Everite were the in house brand of H Samuel


----------



## TOTALSEIKO (Apr 20, 2019)

The only hallmark on the case is 375 which i believe is 9ct gold. Where would other hallmarks be?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

TOTALSEIKO said:


> The only hallmark on the case is 375 which i believe is 9ct gold. Where would other hallmarks be?


 Probably on the inside of caseback , that's where they usually are and yes 375 is 9ct


----------



## TOTALSEIKO (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello. When taking it apart the movement is attached to case back. Any advice?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It sure looks like a 60s watch. It could be late 50s or early 70s as well but I'd say it's 1960s...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

TOTALSEIKO said:


> Hello. When taking it apart the movement is attached to case back. Any advice?


 If the movement is not coming out then leave it. It it too easy to bend or break a stem prising a movement out of a case to warrant curiosity over a year of manufacture. Never try and lever against the dial, or damage is more likely. Gently warming the watch on a hot water bottle might free up the movement, or the design might be a split stem in which case leave it to someone with more experience.

Safety first


----------



## TOTALSEIKO (Apr 20, 2019)

scottswatches said:


> If the movement is not coming out then leave it. It it too easy to bend or break a stem prising a movement out of a case to warrant curiosity over a year of manufacture. Never try and lever against the dial, or damage is more likely. Gently warming the watch on a hot water bottle might free up the movement, or the design might be a split stem in which case leave it to someone with more experience.
> 
> Safety first


 Much appreciated guys. Will have a look later


----------

